# Free Beta HCG, PAPP-A, AFP levels and gender?



## elsiewu

Hi there. Wanted to start a conversation about an interesting topic that's been discussed on some gender prediction sites in the past. 

Summary: There's a theory that says that lower free beta hcg MoMs (how they notate- means multiple of median) and PAPP-A MoMs at the nuchal scan (between 8 and 13 weeks) and higher AFP MoM levels drawn during second trimester have been associated with male gender, and the opposite is true for female gender.

From what I saw from responders on these posts (and others on similar forums), it seems to be true more often than not, but not always. Maybe better than a coin toss though. Was wondering if anyone who knows the gender of their baby or who knew their levels and already had baby had any more recent insight into this?

I wanted to include a link to one of the conversations with some cutoffs and numbers, but bandb won't let me. You can google it, though, and plenty of links will pop up. 

My numbers definitely lean one way, but wanted to hear more people's experiences before I put any stock in it. 

Thanks!


----------



## elsiewu

anyone?


----------

